# Any one have experience with ebay heat xfer vinyl?



## shirtspewpew (Jul 21, 2015)

in particular this is what i bought Best Heat Transfer Vinyl Easy Fast Weed 10" Wide yds Roll Iron on Heat Tshirt | eBay

it has a lot of sales so i thought what the heck, it is cheaper than the easy weed brand by about 30 - 40%. Anyways.. I will probably switch over to siser weed but what am I doing wrong? 

The listing says warm peel. I've tried hot peel, warm peel, cold peel, and everything in between. If you peel it hot, the vinyl doesn't stay on the shirt, you basically lift the vinyl up. If you peel it warm, it sticks to the shirt but the edges of the vinyl don't peel off properly and ends up leaving jagged edges on my vinyl. I can usually correct it by repressing afterwards. 

And I am using a heat press and have had success with other vinyls

I've tried easy weed before, and it peels off like butter, where as this knock off brand takes a lot of pull to get the plastic film off of the vinyl. 

Any one use this brand with success?


----------



## whelk (Sep 21, 2015)

Never heard of or used it, but looking at his feedback for the last twelve months, you aren't the only one to have problems. Buy cheap, buy twice. I don't consider 98.9% to be good feedback. I tend to avoid anyone with less than 99.7% (subject to what the negative feedback actually says).

That aside, it's not *that* much cheaper than the vinyl I use from MDP and Ralawise - both of which have been awesome to use.


----------

